# Binary Options (Pretty pushy)



## Ingo (Oct 13, 2010)

The company is called MagnuX Options, why is ****** a banned word ?

So I just got a phone call from London. There was a lady at the other end that told me to go to my computer NAO! and sign up for their Binary trading options. She was clearly an american. 

What astounded me was that she had all my details, every single detail, my phone number and email address and more, even though I never put both my phone number and my email address on the same sites and actually avoid putting my phone number anywhere. 

I've always thought that the binary trading options were just a gamble and the majority lost everything on their gambling... 

I told her that we (Iceland) have strict laws about trading in another country and I was not able to do it, also I'm broke! She then went on about this amazing tradings option and how sooo many people are thankful for investing in this... She even gave me an appointment on monday with a senior stock broker... I had very little to say in this conversation and was thinking about just putting the phone down and let her talk all she wanted, it was obvious that she did not care at all about what I had to say about this... 

Why are they calling me ?
Is this something to look into ? 
Where did they get my information from ?


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

They'll have culled your details from a variety of public sources, easy enough to do if you know where to go.

They're not calling you to make money for you, quite the reverse in fact!!

Just hang up if they contact you again.


----------



## Ingo (Oct 13, 2010)

Yeah they've called 5 times in the last hour... Started by calling and stating that there are no laws about binary trading online for us in Iceland (might be true I don't know) and told me that she was going to charge my credit card $1000... At that point I hung up, the only card I'm using is a pre paid one and it's empty so nothing to be had there. 

Think this is just as annoying as things could get!


----------

